# C-16 p & p board and snd instill question



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

The basic question is what happens if I remove the plug and play board when I install a Sierra sound pcb and interface pcb board in my radio-controlled and battery-powered Aristo C 16? I do not know the purpose of the transistor, capacitors, and resistors located on the board. I do know purpose of the “Polyswitchs”. What are the components purposes and what happens if I remove the board and wire the motor, sound, lights, and smoke units directly to my battery car? I will have over-current protection to all electroncs!

Bill


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Which brand of loco. 
Assuming it's the Aristo remove all boards; both tender and on the motor. Toss 'em. 
Don't trust the switches as installed on the tender and don't trust the pickup wires to go where you think they do, even on unpowered track they can cause problems at reverse loops and other shorting sections. 

Warning; the lights in mine were 12v, they were real bright for a couple of minutes on 18v battery! 

Wait just a little bit and soon there will be a rush to correct me.... You'll get answers from the pros! lol 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HA HA HA .........


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 18 Sep 2009 11:35 AM 
HA HA HA .........










Liked that huh?


----------

